# Name ThaT anemone!!



## blu liquid (Mar 4, 2004)

I bought this yester day from an aquarium shop in San Francisco. It was $10 on sale and I'm just wondering if anyone could identify this anemone. I was expecting the tentacles to be sticky to the touch but interestingly they were not. Anyway here it is:


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Looks like a Bubble tipped Anenome to Me. Funny little buggers move around and sh*t!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

if you got it from sixth ..its a bubble


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i love bubble tip anemones

i think they are so neat, give good lighting and its "bubbles" will appear


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Looks like a Bubble tipped Anenome to Me. Funny little buggers move around and sh*t!










mine was always moving


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I dunno abot bta? Looks lke a lta, And it looks bleached. Heres a rose bta.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Plus i doubt that you can buy any bta for 10 bux, I may be wrong.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Raptor said:


> I dunno abot bta? Looks lke a lta, And it looks bleached. Heres a rose bta.


my pink tipped


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice death, How long have ya had it? I had one a lil while ago, But my cbs killed it.







So i killed my cbs







I wasn't gonna but i had to after i had to take all the rocks out lost some zoanthids in the process, So whammo got pissed, and fed to my p's :laugh:


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Nice death, How long have ya had it? I had one a lil while ago, But my cbs killed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... violence is a good way to solve all your inconsistencies.


----------



## blu liquid (Mar 4, 2004)

haha. I wish I still had my RBPs those two were great. Oh by the way I'm still cycling the tank and I have a sick feeling that something...bad...







might happen to either the clownfish or the anemone during this time. I started the tank last saturday and added 6lbs of live rock on thursday.

I just checked the water today and the nitrates and nitrites seem to have spiked pretty high. Nitriteis over 1.6mg/L and the nitrates are over 100mg/L.









anyway just wondering if they'll be ok.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

That is pretty high. Is the liverock cured? If not it could get quite a bit higher, And i would keep up on the waterchanges, And get that skimmer on there. Salt takes a bit longer to cure, Sometimes alot longer.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry..but you rushed it..you can probably kiss that clown and bubble..goodbye..









you should of gotten damsels or mollies to cycle the tank first..waited a short period of time (a month)till the water levels,leveled out and them gone for the clown and bubble.


----------



## blu liquid (Mar 4, 2004)

I pulled the anemone out last night. I hope this solves the problem. I added 5lbs of cured live rock as well







Oh and my other live rocks are cured also. Yes the anemone was 10 bux it was on sale. 50% off sundays. lol i hope they're not putting the sick ones on sale. O well there goes ten bux


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

imo its a condylactis (condy) anemone, or possibly an LTA.







either a cheap lta or an expensive condy anyways..

ether way, it needs an established tank free of powerheads and good lighting.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

I think it is a sebae.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

hmm. It looks like bleached version of mine (RIP) ritteri (Heteractis magnifica )










.....


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

slylie said:


> imo its a condylactis (condy) anemone, or possibly an LTA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I agreee, See if ya can set the maroon in a friends tank till yours cycles.


----------



## blu liquid (Mar 4, 2004)

The nitrites have lessened today and the nitrates significantly decreased (from red to orange 12.5mg/l according to the color coded scale).







The clownfish is looking a little sad though because I think I destroyed his little dune he was digging while I moved the rocks around lol.:laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

blu liquid said:


> I bought this yester day from an aquarium shop in San Francisco. It was $10 on sale and I'm just wondering if anyone could identify this anemone. I was expecting the tentacles to be sticky to the touch but interestingly they were not. Anyway here it is:


please resize pic, buce one though


----------

